# Other > Fun and games >  The this or that game?

## Suzi

I give you two items/objects and you have to state your favourite, then add another 2 "things" for the next person to choose from... 


I'll start... 





Salad Cream or Mayonnaise?

----------


## Aspasia

Salad cream (<3 salad cream sammichs!)



Seaside or mountains?

----------


## Suzi

seaside


tea or coffee?

----------


## Aspasia

Tea, Earl Grey with lemon please.


Cheesecake or cheese&biscuits?

----------


## Sarah76

Cheesecake yummy no question there lol

Summer or winter?

----------


## Jarre

Winter, gets to hot in summer for me, at least in winter I can put more layers on or snuggle under a duvet.

Pink floyd or Genesis

----------


## Marc

tough one, i think pink floyd.

bath or shower

----------

Jarre (25-02-12)

----------


## Suzi

bath as long as it involves bubbles and time! 


Meat or veggie?

----------


## Marc

meat, no contest  :): 

white or red wine

----------


## Aspasia

Red, Italian for preference!



Dragons or Unicorns?

----------


## Emmie

Dragons!

Morning or evening?

----------


## Jarre

evening definately, not a morning person!

Dark or milk chocolate?

----------


## Emmie

Dark! (Although that's because of the dairy freeness, if it's dairy free still I'd probably pick milk!)

TV or radio?

----------


## veggie

Unicorns for their grace.?????????.
Radio.
Fairies or Angels?


Sorry doh,i didn't see the next page.

----------


## Aspasia

Angels, especially guardian ones.


Christmas or Birthdays?

----------


## Suzi

Christmas as I love seeing all my babies excited!

Sweet or savoury?

----------


## Lostfriend

Savoury (that way it last)
water falls or a nice beach

----------


## Aspasia

waterfalls, they are so beautiful


train or plane?

----------


## Jarre

train can see more and no turbulence.

snuggles or sex?

----------


## Lostfriend

oh that a hard one and good way to stop a tread LOL
 sex
moon light dinner on a terrace or late night picnic with candle light.

----------


## veggie

Moonlight terrace dinner.

Plain chocolate or milk

----------


## Suzi

plain!

Indian or Chinese?

----------


## Jarre

Chinese (especially lemon chicken or chicken and cashew nuts or anything with prawns in! )

Billy Connolly or George Carlin?

----------


## Sarah76

Have to first one as don't know second 

Ok Disney or universal?

----------


## Emmie

I'll go with universal as the eyes on disney drive me NUTS honestly, rapunzel's face is 90% eye!

apples or oranges?

----------


## Sarah76

Apples i don't like oranges 

Dressing up or comfort?

----------


## Suzi

comfort!


Shoes or bare feet?

----------


## Sarah76

Can I be fussy and say none Slippers lol

Couch or the chair?

----------


## Suzi

Couch!


apples or pears?

----------


## Lostfriend

pears
Egg or chicken

----------


## Emmie

Chicken, unless it's in a cake ;-)

big or small?

----------


## Sarah76

Small easier to hide or then again to lose????
tough one that thinking about it ha ha

Desk PC or Laptop?

----------


## Jarre

Desk PC its more powerfull and a better position for me to use (i.e. seperate screen to get propper comfortable height etc.)

Beech holiday or travel holiday?

----------


## Suzi

travel and exploring an area! 

Brown or white bread?

----------

Jarre (26-02-12)

----------


## Aspasia

white, fresh from the oven!


Vegetables or fruit?

----------


## Catkin

vegetables  :): 
Cats or dogs?  :):

----------


## Jarre

Cats

Marmalade with bits or without?

----------


## Suzi

none - I'm allergic! 



red or white wine?

----------


## veggie

Rose' as the other 2 make me too legless really quickly lol.

Sweet or savoury

----------


## Lostfriend

sweet
red man or white man....

----------


## MaraUT

I'll take a mix - can't play favorites there ...


Roses or orchids

----------


## Aspasia

Orchids, so fragile and beautiful. 



Books or films?

----------


## Jarre

Orchids

edit:-  :invisininja:  by aspasia

Difficult one this, I love watching films but they seem compressed so I will say books for more involved story but I like both the same really.

Australia or New Zealand

----------


## MaraUT

New Zealand ... at least I'd rather go there for vacation

Austria or Germany

----------


## Lostfriend

Austria
 France or USA

----------


## Suzi

USA, I've been to France and had a miserable time in Paris.... 


Fire or ice?

----------


## Lostfriend

Ice ......fire don't taste good in a drink
Sunshine or moon light.

----------


## Jarre

Moonlight, more romantic

Comedy film or action film.

----------


## Catkin

comedy film - good to laugh at times

crunchy or smooth peanut butter?

----------


## Aspasia

The crunchier the better!



To move, or not to move?

----------


## Jarre

If it improoves access to work, makes you happier and is a change that would benefit you then move.

Italian food or Greek food?

----------


## Suzi

Italian! 

Starter or dessert?

----------


## Jarre

Desert all the way  :):  (I have a sweet tooth)

erm....

CSI or NCIS?

----------


## Suzi

Erm, don't watch either... 

Town or Country?

----------


## Mummyhill

Country more space and peace

silk or cotton

----------


## Suzi

cotton

eastenders or corrie?

----------


## Mummyhill

don't watch either I'm afraid

Haven or Grimm

----------


## Catkin

Grimm!

early mornings or late nights? x

----------


## Aspasia

Grimm  :): 


Oooops, didn't see Cat's post. Late nights!


Chocolate cake or Fruit cake?

----------


## Jarre

Chocolate cake!!!!

Play or Musical?

----------


## Suzi

Musical


blankets or duvet?

----------


## Sarah76

Duvet all snuggled up

Tv or music?

----------


## Angie

TV

Films or Soaps

----------


## Jarre

Films, I cannot stand soaps!!!

Proper book or ebook

----------


## Angie

Proper book

fictional book or non fictional book

----------


## veggie

Historical fiction

tree's or shrubs

----------


## Suzi

trees - always something so majestic!

Socks or tights?

----------


## Angie

Neither unless have to then its socks

Tea or Coffee

----------


## Jarre

TEA of course  :P:  (coffee makes me  :Swear:  )

Red or Blue

----------


## Angie

Red 

Digital art or traditional art

----------


## Sarah76

Digital 

Cat or dog

----------


## MaraUT

Cat! (I'd have been burned at the stake a few centuries ago. (smile) )

Sweet potatoes or winter squash

----------


## Angie

Sweet potato

Sprouts or cabbage

----------


## Suzi

Love both, sprouts!


peas or sweetcorn?

----------


## Angie

Both 

Sweet or Savoury

----------


## veggie

Savoury usually although lately i have a sweet toothe.

Toast or bread

----------


## Angie

Bread

chocolate cake or lemon cheesecake

----------


## Lostfriend

chocolate cake ......
river or lake

----------


## veggie

River,i love the sound of running water

pasta or rice

----------


## Angie

Pasta

Football or Rugby

----------


## Suzi

rugby

movies - horror or romance?

----------


## Angie

Both

Swimming or jogging

----------


## Lostfriend

Swimming
Boat or Plane

----------


## Angie

Boat

beach holiday or walking holiday

----------


## Lostfriend

Both .....that way i can go down the beach
 snow or rain

----------


## Angie

neither but if had to choose snow

bus or train

----------


## Catkin

train!

light or dark x

----------


## Angie

light


zoo or safari park

----------


## Emmie

zoo, I have the fear of monkey's leaving 'presents' on the car or lions looming with a tin opener...

sunrise or sunset

----------


## Angie

sunset

autumn or spring

----------


## Suzi

both

Phone or email?

----------


## Angie

phone

trousers or skirts

----------


## Aspasia

Trousers!



Florence or Venice?

----------


## Angie

Never been to either

Uk or abroad

----------


## Aspasia

Abroad!


Colour, or B&W?

----------


## beeen

Dragons. Seem to be more widespread in mythology. Big lizards with wings and fire breath must beat a horse with a cumbersome horn on its forehead. Mind you, it might be handy for community service litter picking. I've possibly thought about this too much.

Jamie Oliver or Heston Blumenthal?

----------


## Angie

Neither

Take away or chippy

----------


## beeen

Oops! Didn't realise I had to click on the 'last' button to find the current one.
Black and White covers most of lifes flaws.
Jamie or Heston?

----------


## Angie

Neither

Take away or chippy

----------


## Aspasia

Chippy, and Heston as the lesser of two evils, although I'm a Raymond Blanc/Mary Berry girl through and through!



Masterchef or Great British Bake-Off?

----------


## Angie

Both

dangly earrings or stud earrings

----------


## Lostfriend

Dangly more fun to chew on lol
black light or blue light

----------


## Angie

Black light

curtains or blinds

----------


## Lostfriend

Both... can make nicer color matches that way.
sailing or sky driving

----------


## Angie

sky diving ermmmmmm no thanks to scared of heights so will go with sailing

horse riding or bike riding

----------


## WhyMe?

Sailing

Egg custard tart or chocolate eclair?

----------


## Sarah76

Egg custard 

Rice or pasta?

----------


## Lostfriend

Bike riding the one with motor and with out i like them both.

----------


## Angie

Pasta

hot meal or cold meal

----------


## veggie

Both,depending on what it is.

Swimming pool or sea

----------


## Sarah76

Pool it's warmer

Toaster or grill

----------


## Angie

Grill

scrambled eggs or omelet

----------


## Lostfriend

scrambled ...its just me 
water or new hat

----------


## veggie

omlet,you can put so much in it.

fruit or veg

----------


## Angie

Fruit or veg both as like them both
Water or new hat would be a new hat

laptop or tower pc

----------


## Catkin

laptop cos easier to carry around!

French or English cheese?

----------


## Angie

English cheese

Mild or Mature cheddar cheese

----------


## Catkin

mature of course!

Lager or cider? x

----------


## Angie

Neither yuk 

Bacardi or dark rum

----------


## Catkin

hmmmmm ....... neither either!

fruits - berries or citrus?

----------


## Angie

both

full English or continental breakfast

----------


## Suzi

TOAST!!!


tidy or messy?

----------


## Angie

Tidy

long hair or short hair

----------


## Aspasia

Messy!


Ooops I got  :invisininja:  by Angie.

Long hair!


Engaged or Not?

----------


## Angie

Engaged

houses Rent or buy

----------


## Aspasia

Rent, I already bought one!



Cherries or strawberries?

----------


## shine

Strawberries.( can I have some cream please)

Sticky tofee pudding or Apple crumble with custard

----------


## Mummyhill

Sticky toffee pudding.

black or purple.

----------


## Angie

both

slide or swing

----------


## Lostfriend

slide ( getting to old to swing lol )

green beans or corn

----------


## Angie

Both 

roast potatoes or mashed potatoes

----------


## Jarre

Roasties

Size matters or size doesn't  :P:

----------


## Angie

Doesn't

dye hair or not dye hair

----------


## Lostfriend

Both (if that what you want to do then have fun isn't that what life is about)
Bugs or Birds

----------


## veggie

Birds,they're much more colourful.

cosy meal in or a night out

----------


## Sarah76

Cosy meal ideally without kids lol

Coke or Pepsi?

----------


## Angie

Pepsi


smoothie or milkshake

----------


## Jarre

Milkshake (preferbly banana flavour)

Digital camera or film camera

----------


## Angie

Digital camera

city or village living

----------


## Sarah76

City farms smell lol

Haribo or chocolate?

----------


## Jarre

Chocolate!!!

amazon or play.com?

----------


## Angie

amazon

crisps or biscuits

----------


## Aspasia

> slide ( getting to old to swing lol )


You're never too old for swings!






> crisps or biscuits


Home made cookies, fresh from the oven and still warm!



Lemon or Lime?

----------


## Jarre

Lemon

Concert hall gig or stadium gig?

----------


## Angie

neither

Rock music or Pop music

----------


## Jarre

Rock music

Apples or pears?

----------


## Lostfriend

apples (make better pies)
  pins or needles

----------


## Aspasia

needles  :):  More usefu generally!


Top or bottom?

----------


## shine

Top

Gold or silver

----------


## Angie

Gold as allergic to silver and all other jewellery types

Indian takeaway or Chinese Takeaway

----------


## Suzi

Indian if you're offering thank you very much!


Horror or humour?

----------


## Aspasia

Humour, I could do with a funny film to watch about now, I need something to relax to!



Hmmm....

Pepsi or Coke?

----------


## Jarre

Pepsi max, less gassy

Enid Blyton or Jk Rowling?

----------


## Aspasia

Argh. Difficult! Enid Blyton, she was the one I read as a child so has the associations and happy memories, although I do think JK is an awesome story creator too.



Night Owl or Early Bird?

----------


## Jarre

Night owl definately mornings are very difficult for me especially now.

Agree with Enid Blyton, it was the first books I read myself and enjoyed the adventure series, the 4 children, Bill who you never knew what he really did and of course kiki the parrot "Shut the door" you m ay notice theirs a few books in that collection from her, i have all the adventure series on my kindle which I may read again just for the nostalger.

Hot & spicy or mild and flavoursum?

----------


## Catkin

mild and flavoursome  :): 

Cycling or swimming? x

----------


## WhyMe?

Swimming! 40 lengths almost every day for the last 3 months.

Audi or BMW?

----------


## Suzi

BMW. 

Marc had an M3 when we first met and I have so many happy memories about that car and the times we went out and about...

----------


## WhyMe?

My favourite car!!!!

----------


## Suzi

Sorry forgot the this or that! lol


Washing line or tumble drier?

----------


## Angie

Washing line as much as possible

Blinds or Curtains

----------


## shine

Curtains

Caravan or tent

----------


## Angie

Tent

Tropical fish or cold water fish

----------


## Catkin

tropical.

Bus or train?

----------


## Suzi

Train

Night or day?

----------


## Angie

Day

Roses or Carnations

----------


## Suzi

roses - they remind me of my favourite fairy tale (Beauty and the beast - original, NOT disney) and my princesses who have a thing for rose petals! 

Wine or spirits?

----------


## Angie

Spirits

Sugar or sweetener

----------


## Suzi

sugar

pizza or salad?

----------


## Angie

salad with pizza 

Salad cream or mayonaise

----------


## WhyMe?

Mayonnaise 

Flying or sailing?

----------


## Angie

Sailing

Battered fish or breaded fish

----------


## Suzi

None. Don't eat fish... 

Horrible Histories or Tracy Beaker?

----------


## WhyMe?

I have no idea what that means.

Textured ceilings or skimmed ceilings?

----------


## shine

Skimmed ceiling although I have both in my house

Snow or sand

----------


## Suzi

snow! 

TV or music?

----------


## Rainbow

Music, everytime!

Carpet or wood flooring?

----------


## Emmie

When I had carpet I said wood flooring, now I have wood flooring I say carpet...

rain or shine?

----------


## Suzi

mild sunshine is fine, but I can't stand it really hot in this country - too sticky and yuk... 

Toast or cereal?

----------


## Lostfriend

wood floor easy to keep.   cereal good ones out there in the USA that is.

----------


## Rainbow

Mmm toast. Definitely toast.

Long or short hair?

----------


## Emmie

I really fancy some toast now...

Anyway, long hair!

Peppa Pig or Dangermouse

----------


## Suzi

Dangermouse! 

Apple or Pear?

----------


## Emmie

That's the right answer Suzi, jolly good show old chap!

Nope no editing here, I absolutely remembered to answer the previous question  :(nod):  apple, pears have around a fifteen minute perfect ripeness window in which they are amazing but on either side they aren't pleasant, if the ripeness window was longer it'd be pears though!

up or down

----------


## Rainbow

The only way is *up*!

Michael McIntyre or Frankie Boyle?

----------


## Suzi

McIntyre because I really really intensely dislike boyle.... 

Slippers or heels?

----------


## Emmie

Slippers! Always slippers, heel mihgt look better but I like to have vaguel comfortable feet!

meat or vegetables

----------


## Suzi

Vegetables!!!

Football or tennis?

----------


## Piglet

Tennis


Disney or Pixar?

----------


## OldMike

Pixar

Beethoven or Mozart?

----------


## Anna

Beethoven

Spaghetti bolognese or lasagne?

----------


## stephenb

spagetti.

Petrol or diesel ?

----------


## S deleted

Petrol

Motorbike or car?

----------


## Suzi

I've always wanted to lear to ride  a bike and I used to hang out at the Harley place near my Mums.. but she always said no. So bike in my dreams, car in reality.. 

movie or music?

----------


## stephenb

music, 
Ronaldo or Messi?

----------


## Anna

Messi.

Cheesecake or ice cream? Hmmm, a food theme going on for me today...!

----------


## S deleted

Cheesecake WITH Ice cream, why choose?

Coffee or Tea?

----------


## Anna

I have to say I agree wholeheartedly. Chocolate cheesecake and white choc ice cream for me :D 

Coffee.

Summer or winter?

----------


## S deleted

Winter. 

Mahogany or Pine?

----------


## OldMike

Mahogany

CD's or MP3's

----------


## stephenb

cd's
brown bread or white?

----------


## Mira

Brown, tast is better.

Watching sport or playing sports?

----------


## Piglet

Watching

Daffodils or tulips?

----------


## OldMike

Daffodils

Moonlight or Sunlight

----------


## selena

Moonlight definitely.

Strawberry or blackberry?

----------


## OldMike

Difficult this one as they are both tasty.

Strawberry

Snow or Rain

----------


## S deleted

Snow. I hate rain.

Gas hob or electric?

----------


## Suzi

Gas. 

Sofa or beanbag?

----------


## S deleted

Sofa, I'm getting to old to get up off a bean bag these days, lol

margerine or butter?

----------


## Suzi

Marg normally, but there's something about hot toast with proper butter! 

Toffee or fudge?

----------


## OldMike

Toffee but doc says I shouldn't eat either.

Running or Walking?

----------


## Piglet

Walking

Gloves or mittens?

----------


## OldMike

Gloves

Shoes or Boots?

----------


## magie06

Shoes. 

Train or Coach?

----------


## Anna

Train.

TV or cinema?

----------


## stephenb

neither 
ink pen or biro

----------


## stephenb

Ink pen

cadbury's or galaxy?

----------


## S deleted

Did you really just answer your own question there? lol

Galaxy. 

Crossword or Word Search?

----------


## OldMike

Crossword

Ducks or Geese

----------


## magie06

Ducks, of course! 

Home or away?

----------


## selena

Home is sweeter than everything, but maybe being a little away can help too.

For Holidays, Tunisia or Morocco?

----------


## purplefan

Neither i would rather have the Norfolk cost.

Diet coke or ordinary coke.

----------


## Anna

Diet coke.

Cats or dogs.

----------


## stephenb

dogs

Thriller or romance?

----------


## selena

Now thriller.

Learning French or Italian?

----------


## OldMike

French

Paintings or Sculptures

----------


## Angie

Erm both

cycling or running

----------


## Jaquaia

Neither, are you trying to kill me?  :(giggle): 

Peanuts or cashews

----------


## Angie

Lol and neither

Strawberry or Raspberry Jam

----------


## Jaquaia

Raspberry 

Smooth or crunchy peanut butter

----------


## stephenb

both
Yes or No

----------


## magie06

I'd have to say no. 

Mobile phone or landline (old fashioned phone)?

----------


## OldMike

Landline (yup I'm old fashioned)

Carpet or Lino?

----------


## Anna

Carpet.

Rain or snow?

----------


## stephenb

snow
fast or slow?

----------


## Anna

Fast.

Night owl or early bird. (If anyone answers this fairly soonish I guess I don't need to ask!  :): )

----------


## stephenb

early bird. Usually asleep by 10.
Good or bad.

----------


## OldMike

Good of course  :O: 

Porridge or Corn flakes?

----------


## selena

Both are ok.

green or hazel?

----------


## stephenb

hazel. no green. can't decide
croissant or toast?

----------


## OldMike

Toast

Jam or Marmalade?

----------


## S deleted

Jam (apricot)

Single bed or double?

----------


## Anna

Double

Saver or spender?

----------


## S deleted

spender

Amazon or Ebay?

----------


## OldMike

Amazon

Fairies or Gnomes?

----------


## stephenb

gnomes,

Chess or draughts?

----------


## S deleted

draughts cos I'm rubbish at chess

dvd or cinema?

----------


## magie06

Cinema

Zip Wire or Bungee jump

----------


## Paula

Geez, neither *shudders

Bruce Forsyth or Anton du Beck?

----------


## Suzi

I share a birthday with Brucie.... It'd have to be Anton  :O:  

Waltz or pasodoble?

----------


## Anna

Pasodoble

Call or text?

----------


## magie06

Text. 

Auction or antiques shop?

----------


## Paula

Antiques shop - my fav one went up in smoke last year  :(: 

Zoo or sea life centre?

----------


## Anna

Zoo

Kindle or paperback?

----------


## stephenb

paperback.

Hot Choc or ovaltine?

----------


## S deleted

Ovaltine. I've not had that in years. Must put it on my shopping list.

Lemon or Lime?

----------


## Suzi

Lime

chips or roasties?

----------


## Anna

Chips

Comedy or horror film?

----------


## selena

Horror film, I can watch just old comedies.

Paris or Rome?

----------


## Jaquaia

Rome, stunning city.

Bourbons or chocolate digestives?

----------


## Suzi

BOURBONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!! Nom!

Cinderella or Snow White?

----------


## Jaquaia

Cinderella.

Holidays at home or abroad?

----------


## magie06

Abroad somewhere hot!

Laptop, pc or tablet?

----------


## S deleted

Laptop

----------


## Anna

I hope it's OK to start this going again?

Hugh Jackman or Colin Farrell?

----------


## S deleted

Colin Farrell

Bus or train?

----------


## magie06

Train for comfort but bus for reliability and time keeping. 

Come dine with me or Four in a bed?

----------


## Pen

Neither!! But I was forced to watch one it would be Come Dine with me.

Cat or Dog?

----------


## selena

Cat.

Drama or Comedy?

----------


## S deleted

Drama

Boys or Girls?

----------


## Anna

Boys

Be able to stop time or fly?

----------


## S deleted

Fly

Superman or Batman?

----------


## john d

Superman
Spandau Ballet or Duran Duran?

----------


## magie06

Duran Duran. Hungry like the wolf, or the  reflex, two great songs. 

How about two Irish bands?
Thin Lizzy or U2?

----------


## S deleted

U2 even tho Bono has turned into a bit of a weirdo.

Boyzone or Westlife (or waste of life as I prefer to call them)

----------


## Anna

Boyzone if I really had to pick one, but neither really(!)

The Beatles or the Rolling Stones?

----------


## selena

The Beatles.

Duchess of Cambridge or Crown princess Mary of Denmark?

----------


## magie06

The Duchess of Cambridge. (We don't have royalty here and I'm a bit jealous). 
Monarchy or republic?

----------


## john d

Republic

Analog watch or digital?

----------


## S deleted

Analogue 

Keep fit or couch potato?

----------


## john d

Couch potato 

Electric toothbrush or manual ?

----------


## Anna

Electric

City or countryside?

----------


## OldMike

Countryside

Electric guitar or acoustic guitar?

----------


## purplefan

Electric baby. 

Wallpaper or paint?

----------


## S deleted

Paint

Batman or Superman

----------


## Anna

Batman!

Croissant or toast

----------


## Paula

Croissant

Ross or Joey?

----------


## magie06

Joey. 
Barbie or Monster high dolls?

----------


## Trying hard

Monster high

house work or gardening

----------


## S deleted

Neither! Lol

Double bed or bunk bed?

----------


## magie06

Double or King size bed. 

Real grass or fake?

----------


## Trying hard

Real but I dont like mowing it lol

TV or Radio

----------


## Suzi

TV

Washing line or tumble drier?

----------


## Trying hard

oh washing line without a doubt

Facebook or Twitter

----------


## selena

For communication Facebook, for news Twitter.
Tulips or freesias?

----------


## Trying hard

ohhhh I think they are both pretty but I think if it was a choice Tulips would win

Board Game or Card Game

----------


## S deleted

Board games

iPhone or android?

----------


## Angie

Android

Laptop or PC

----------


## S deleted

Laptop

Boys or girls? (Silly question really cos everyone knows girls are the best)

----------

magie06 (14-05-16)

----------


## Angie

Depends on how you mean boys or girls lol  :P: 

Shower or Bath

----------


## S deleted

I mean which is best. And that is obviously girls haha

Bath

Washing up or ironing?

----------


## Angie

Oh yeah definately us girls are the best

Ironing.

Tea or coffee

----------


## Trying hard

ohhh COffee, my lifeline 

online shopping or high street shopping

----------


## Angie

High street

Heeled or flat shoes

----------


## S deleted

Flat, I'd break my neck on heels.

Baked beans or Spaghetti rings?

----------


## OldMike

Baked beans.

Walking or running (for exercise)

----------


## magie06

Walking, if I tried to run my boobs would hit me in the face! Lol

EastEnders or Coronation street?

----------


## S deleted

Eastenders.

Tv or radio?

----------


## magie06

Radio in the car. TV in the house. 

Meat or vegetarian?

----------


## Suzi

Veggie/vegan and meat for the boys in my house!

Hot chocolate or mocha?

----------


## S deleted

Hot chocolate

Water - fizzy or still?

----------


## Suzi

still.

Prosecco or Champagne?

----------


## S deleted

Prosecco cos ain't post enough for champers.

Heaven or hell?

----------


## ophelia

hell

okay my turn to ask..
toast or cerial

----------


## Paula

Cereal

Reality tv or period drama?

----------


## S deleted

Period drama every time.


BBC or ITV?

----------


## Suzi

BBC

Crisps or biscuits?

----------


## ophelia

I bet you like the bbc because their arn't any comercials. lol.

that's why I like ITV... I love the comercials.

anyway

biscuits

X factor or strictly

----------


## magie06

Strictly - Blackpool week this week. Can't wait.

----------


## ophelia

roast pork or roast chicken

----------


## Paula

Pork

Penguins or dolphins?

----------


## S deleted

Pork with stuffing and gravy and apple sauce.

Gloss or Matt finish?

----------


## Paula

Gloss obviously, it sparkles  :O: 

Watercolours or oils?

----------


## ophelia

> Pork
> 
> Penguins or dolphins?




dolphins are beautiful.

really really nice animals

I'd love to swim with them at some point- it is on my bucket  list

----------


## ophelia

> Gloss obviously, it sparkles 
> 
> Watercolours or oils?




water colors

fish and chips or pizza

----------


## Suzi

chips  :O:  

socks or tights?

----------


## ophelia

socks.
rain or snow

----------


## magie06

Snow, but only if it's the kind they get in the movies, none of that slushy wet stuff we get here. 

Shopping, by internet or in person?

----------


## ophelia

by internet

I love my amazon, ebay, sainsbury's home delivery, etc etc.
are you a day or night person

----------


## S deleted

I class myself as a night person cos I prefer the quiet and calm that comes after dark.

Beach holiday, or skiing holiday

----------


## magie06

Beach holiday. I went skiing once and ended up being the only one to fall in my class. I had a lot of bruises afterwards. Didn't like it. 

TV or Internet?

----------


## ophelia

internet

pizza or pasta

----------


## magie06

Neither. Thanks.

Location, location, location or Homes under the Hammer?

----------


## S deleted

Homes under the hammer.

Mary Berry or Paul Hollywood

----------


## ophelia

Mary Berry

pointless or the chase

----------


## Suzi

Pointless

Mulled wine or not mulled wine?

----------


## S deleted

Yes. Lol ok pick one hmmm, not mulled wine

Boots or shoes?

----------


## magie06

Boots. 

Milk or dark chocolate?

----------


## S deleted

Milk

Star or angel?

----------


## ophelia

angel

traditional christmas carols or christmas pop music

----------


## magie06

Christmas pop music. I love 'a fairytale of New York'.

Tinsel or not?

----------


## Paula

NOT

Christmas pudding or Christmas cake?

----------


## S deleted

Cristmas pudding with brandy sauce mmmmmmm

Snow White or Cinderella?

----------


## magie06

Cinderella. Snow white was a bit of a slut, living with 7 men! Lol.

Pantomime or TV?

----------

